# This is seriously p*ssed-off me.



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2014)

I just found out that my sweet little 5 year-old granddaughter was molested two days ago.
There is no question of the charges, the INDIVDUAL (and that is the only term I can use here) is in jail now.
He violated her with fingers and mouth. And apparently jacked off.
There is no question at all, she had tearing, and DNA from her clothing is going to serve as his down fall.
This is a very small town, we have connections with the Sheriffs department and the C.P.S., they tell us things. (off the record, of course.) 
My son and the mother are separated, she left the children at her mother's house where a friend of her father took our granddaughter into the basement.
Why he was allowed to disappear with her for the amount of time that this would have taken, put DNA on her, don't make me elaborate...
Do not tell me not to take revenge.
The family wanted me to talk to our son until they realized that I would only help him to plan a fool-proof way.
Then they decided to let his sister tell him.
That S.O.B. better hope that he gets a long sentence.
My blood pressure is very interesting right now...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul, I'm lost for words mate, scumbags like this are a plague on society and need to be locked up forever. My most sincere thought are with you and your family and without a doubt your granddaughter. My heart is saddened.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm speechless mate and very saddened, my thoughts are with you, the little one and the rest of the family...
I can only hope, that he gets a very long jailtime and that he'll be taken care of by the other interns, while inside....
This happened a couple of weeks ago, to an old classmate of mine, a man tried to get the girl into his car with the help of money....
Tell you what I told him, I'll grab a baseball bat and a shovel....as they say, no body - no crime!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 15, 2014)

This bad, very bad. I dare not say anything because if i do, I will explode. and its not even my grandaughter.

Man, my only advice is go VERY carefully with grandaughteer. no telling what this creep has done psychologically, let alone physically


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2014)

With you, Paul. I wish you and your family wisdom and strength dealing with this.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2014)

Sick. Why I will never understand. God give you all strength.

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

F*cking Explode.....I just went into Orbit...Jesus Paul, real sad to hear this man...my thoughts are with you and your family mate...take care...as if you haven't had enough to deal with of late....


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 15, 2014)

The motherf*cker!! These grubs make me sick! Hang tough mate...


----------



## GregP (Mar 15, 2014)

Maddening Paul. No way to say anything meaningful except deepest regrets.

Not sure what I'd do in your place, but kind forgiving thoughts don't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 15, 2014)

Christ almighty, this sickens me. Honestly, I don't know what to say. I'm terribly saddened to hear this, but I know no amount of words can lessen the pain. My greatest sympathies to your family and your granddaughter; I feel nothing but cold rage at this man and his utter depravity.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2014)

I completely understand what you are going through. My daughter was molested when she was 9 by her step dad. My daughter went to therapy for a little while, but just got tired of talking about it and she is fine now. As with almost everything, kids are very resilient. I know it's very fresh with you and the anger you feel is unmatched. I know, I've been there. I had the cops working the case requesting overtime from their supervisor just so they could be the ones to arrest him, which they were granted. I also had buddies with the Dallas Sheriff Department asking me if I wanted to turn them loose on the guy, who is now serving 28 years.

All I can say is to put your anger aside for the sake of your family. The piece of s**t is NOT worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2014)

Tragic Paul. My thoughts are with you and your family and my best wishes that your granddaughter can get past this. Sick world.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

I can only echo what's been written by all above Paul. If it had happened to one of my daughters, I'd probably be in prison now for either murder or _very _serious bodily harm, and can only imagine how you feel.
The main thing is the little girl - I pray that emotionally and mentally she'll recover quickly. The other sh*t heap, low life, waste of rations will get his, one way or the other, from someone 'inside'.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh cr#p, what a completely tragic thing to happen Paul. Let's hope there's proper justice in this world.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 15, 2014)

I wish your granddaughter and your family heartfelt sympathies through this, wishing the least traumatic times for them yourself through this. I echo similar sentiments of holding back fro her sake - the scum's now inside, it was hopefully was only the once, in which case the adult can feel proud in getting this turd quickly scooped up before he did worse to again /or others.

I feel furious for you all in your stead, Fethinghell, I'm glad I weren't this guys neigbour, or I'd done some more impetuous than you thought of Paul.

..don't let this infect the famil(y/ies) love towards her as she grows up - she's young and will with luck, love and happiness forget some/most of it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul, right now think rationally - your family needs you. Let the legal system take it's course, when the dust settles you can decide what you need to do...

I had a similar situation happen in my extended family. Its amazing how a little "induced karma' works! Hang in there my friend!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 15, 2014)

What other people said.
Being a father of two daughters, I can't do anything but shudder.


----------



## silence (Mar 15, 2014)

Just remember that right now its all about your granddaughter. Nothing else matters.

You can out the bastard to his fellow inmates after he gets sentenced. Let him experience prison justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## otftch (Mar 15, 2014)

silence said:


> You can out the bastard to his fellow inmates after he gets sentenced. Let him experience prison justice.



Ditto !
Ed


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 15, 2014)

I think it would be safer to let the guards out him, as any future alleged how-ever-ly emotionally just injuries he could receive might track back and cause unknown flashbacks, official scrutinisations (what with net spying and all) etc,

Silences first line IS the ONLY one to follow for her (and immediate families) best.

You wouldn't want some legal reasoning leading to him getting away somehow.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 15, 2014)

That rule against cruel and unusual punishment should be suspended for scum like that.


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm sure that the other prisoners will have a lot of fun with him, but (presuming he's locked up), he's not your problem. Worry about your grand-daughter; professional counseling would not be amiss; child psychiatrists are in very short supply, and this sort of violation can cause lasting psychiatric damage, not least of which is PTSD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## silence (Mar 15, 2014)

swampyankee said:


> I'm sure that the other prisoners will have a lot of fun with him, but (presuming he's locked up), he's not your problem. Worry about your grand-daughter; professional counseling would not be amiss; child psychiatrists are in very short supply, and this sort of violation can cause lasting psychiatric damage, not least of which is PTSD.



Agreed. I've seen first hand what this kind of trauma can do. Its an emotional cancer: treat it ASAP.

Also take care of yourself and your family. This can be as traumatic for you as for her.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2014)

There are no words Paul.

As Joe says think rationally as your family does need you. Let the legal system do its course and then see what happens after that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this.

Personally jail is not a good enough sentance. Any person who will do something like this to a child deserves not to live.

Having said that Paul, your family needs you. Clear up your head and don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul, vent away!! Thats what we are here for - you are among friends Friends who I know several would be down there if asked, creating criminal records for themselves. This **** makes me nuts. We are ere for you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Friends who I know several would be down there if asked, creating criminal records for themselves.



Wouldn't even think twice!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2014)

I volunteer at a place that deals with victims such as your grand daughter, and there are a number of agency's and Not For Profits that will offer free counselling for her funded by the VOCA (Victim Of Crime Act) and I would really recommend something like that for her. Even though the impact might not be seen today and everything might appear to be ok, it can come back at a far later time in a bad way. If you need any contacts for your neck of the woods or where ever she lives at please let me know.

Words cannot express my sorry for her (and you), and my rage against him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

With all here. I am very very sorry to hear this Paul. A such scoundrel doesn't deserve to live. He should be impaled for what he did.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 15, 2014)

You have my deepest sympathy.

Be there for the granddaughter, for now and as long as you are here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul, I agree with all here. Please keep your wits about you, your family needs you. He will get his deserts in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2014)

I thank you all. And despite my earlier declarations of possible mayhem, you may all rest assured that unless there is some serious miscarriage of justice, I will be content to let the powers that be, carry out their jobs. The INDIVIDUAL is now being held on a One hundred and ten thousand dollar bond, so there is probably no way he is getting out. The local bonds woman is a friend of ours and has assured us that she will not do it.
I went to work today and circulated some of the information as I had it, and got some surprising results.
It seems that this INDIVIDUAL has had previous complaints. It seems that this is the first that has had physical evidence.
She is my third grandchild, but she has always been my favorite. I know that you should not have favorites, but she has always had a goofy, happy quality, that when I see her, my heart sings.
All my girls come running when I see them, and I say, "Hello, girlses!", but she always hugs me tightest.
Nothing has changed that way, because I am "Pappaw", But it seems to me that she is "darker", if you catch my drift.
We have told her that she is a good girl for telling what happened and that she is not to blame, but there is a now a solemnness to her attitude that should not be in a 5 year old.
Maybe I read too much into things.
Time will tell.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 16, 2014)

This is a real tragedy. Sorry to hear about it my friend. With any luck, since she is only 5, she will not remember it in years to come. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2014)

As Chris pointed out, we are all here for you.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 16, 2014)

I think you natrurally read her too much and yet correct, she'll naturally be bewildered and have some self doubt and guilt for being so initially trusting.

With some help, understanding and no mountain from a molehill in her eyes, time will hopefully bury this to the remaining enjoyment of childhood and some normality like (apologies) a broken leg from an insane stranger.

My thoughts, concern and wishes of as swift settled end to the legalities for her and your family.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update Paul. We're all thinking of you and your grand daughter mate.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2014)

This brings back a bunch of memories for me. Please know that what worked for us may not work for her because everyone is different.

We tried not to dwell on it around her. Of course we talked with family members and attorneys when we were off by ourselves. But we treated each day as normal around our daughter. We didn't change her daily routine, didn't overdo anything so she could understand it was going to be OK now. Like I said before, we took her to counseling but after a number of weeks she told us, I'm just tired of talking about it. We took that as she was done with it and that was that. Of course the memories are still with us and I'm sure with her. I would imagine since this happened when she was 8 or 9 that some of the memories of it have faded away as she is now 20. Heck, I hardly remember anything from when I was 8 or 9.

And yes, vent away my friend!! All you want and need.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

Stay strong Paul....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2014)

Good to hear back from you Paul.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 17, 2014)

Again, thanks all!!!
The INDIVIDUAL is under a $110,000.00 bond with three counts of felonies involving sexual misconduct with minors.
We have received confirmation that he will not get bonded out by the only bail bonds woman in town, a friend of ours. (and thus have the chance to run away to do more to other little girls)
His court date is the 20th. (Such things move fast here in a small town), and I will be requesting a day off to be there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I will admit I was enraged to hear what happened to your grand-daughter.

It's a very fine line to walk between wanting immediate justice for such a terrible offence and being patient and letting the courts deal with the douchebag with due-process.

In the end, Karma will deal with that azzhole ten-fold but for now, the most important thing is to be there for her, reassure her that you are her anchor, her safe place.

And no matter what, were here for ya' Paul...we got your back.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 17, 2014)

Paul, my friend, I too am late to this, I'm so sorry for what has happened to your granddaughter. I too have been there with my daughter. My mother's "friend" who the kids used to call "Uncle Pete" paid a "LOT" of attention to our kids. It was "overdone" enough to give us a creepy feeling but nothing to put a finger on. One day my mother and "Uncle Pete" came over for the day. It was a nice day and the kids were in and out, up and downstairs. We were in the kitchen with Mom when a car came zooming up the drive, slammed on its brakes and skidded to a stop. The door flew open and Juilee my eldest flew out of the car yelling for Danielle, the youngest (5yo at the time). We found her, downstairs, hiding in her closet refusing to come out. Slowly the story came out, "Grandpa Pete" had put his hand between her legs and spent some time fondling her. When he let her go he told her he would kill her if she told her parents. So she had run to the downstairs phone and called her sister. My eldest hearing this ran upstairs and practically clawed Pete's eye out with me not far behind. It was a scene from H*ll. When the Police arrived and took statements from everyone they could do nothing. It was a 5YO against an adult and my mother, of all people actually took her "friend's" side saying "All the kids love Uncle Pete". They (Police) were actually going to arrest Juilee for assulting Pete. I personally don't think she ever got completely over it. She was a changed little girl after that and had lots of nightmares. She too went to counciling but after a year also just refused to go any more.
So Paul I too have been there. I have no sage advice except the little one is/must be your first priority. One day at a time my friend you and yours will be in my thoughts


----------



## Torch (Mar 17, 2014)

From personal experience with an ex that was molested when younger you still want to castrate and f him up. But Alas there comes to play the bigger "picture". You still have family to watch over,when he's in jail"hopefully' the word will get around and he will get his. Sorry you and yours have to go thru this and hopefully she is young enough to forget. Feel for you.


----------



## silence (Mar 17, 2014)

There is a volunteer organization called RAINN (Rape, Abuse Incest National Network) that may be of help:

RAINN.org | RAINN | Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 17, 2014)

paul i am sorry this happened. as a parent that had to be one of my worse nightmares.... and like everyone else i probably would have gone to extremes had it happend to one of my children. but like aaron and torch said prison karma is the biggest b!t<# of them all. all i will say is there are many inmates who are very sensitive to crimes of this nature and are just as outraged as we are. the love and support of family and friends will go a long way to healing your grand daughter and our prayers are with her and your family.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2014)

You're a good man Paul.
I wish I lived "nexdoor".
I know you'll keep your wits about you. Can just hope the little one doesn't blame her mother for putting her in this monsters reach. And, I hope it won't be too difficult to keep it Grandpa "as usual" when she's with you. Grandpas are verrrry important people. You make me wish I wasn't a 14 hour plane ride away from mine!

Old Pickle, Bill

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 17, 2014)

Again, Thanks all!!!
The INDIVIDUAL is to have his first court appearance this Thursday, the 20th. I have notified my employer of the issue and they are giving me a vacation day so I can be there. I have to see this INDIVIDUAL in person. I will be calm and am only there to imprint his face in my mind. Three felony sexual assaults against a minor should be enough to put him away. We will see...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

They love people like that in prisons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Three felony sexual assaults against a minor should be enough to put him away. We will see...



We certainly hope so!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Again, Thanks all!!!
> The INDIVIDUAL is to have his first court appearance this Thursday, the 20th. I have notified my employer of the issue and they are giving me a vacation day so I can be there. I have to see this INDIVIDUAL in person. I will be calm and am only there to imprint his face in my mind. Three felony sexual assaults against a minor should be enough to put him away. We will see...



Yeah lets hope so.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2014)

Paul,

Late in joining this, but with you and all, with sentiments above...an abomination that will not go unpunished.

Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

One can only hope he meets some very special friends where he is going...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, as has been pointed out to me about a million times the LAW is NOT about JUSTICE. So some clerk forgets to cross a T or dot an I and the pervert walks.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

Goodluck heartfelt wishes of support for your GD, family and the other victims getting at least a good initial decision tommorrow, if not closest to the maximum sentence (without death).


----------



## silence (Mar 19, 2014)

I think this may express how this community feels:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSEn7Fhbw64_


The Hunt

(Sullivan/Heaton) 1986

We went into town on the Tuesday night
Searching all the places that you hang about
We're looking for you
In the back street cellar dive drinking clubs
In the discotheques and the gaming pubs
We're looking for you
You will pay the price for my own sweet brother
And what he has become
And a hundred other boys and girls
And all that you have done

We picked up the trail at the Seven Crowns
One of your cronies, he was doing your rounds
We followed him
Just a silhouette figure up Market Pass
Where the headlamps shine on the broken glass
We followed him
Over the bridge by the old canal
Where the shadows dance on the lighted wall
He stopped to light up a cigarette
And we dived into a doorway

Ch: No police, no summons, no courts of law
No proper procedure, no rules of war
No mitigating circumstance
No lawyers fees, no second chance

There are lasses getting trouble on their own home beat
There are old folk battered in the open street
In this city of hours
There are eyes that see but say nothing at all
There are ears that hear but they don't recall
In this city of hours
So we followed your man back to your front door
And we're waiting for you outside
'Cause not everybody here is scared of you
Not everybody passes on the other side

Ch: No police, no summons, no courts of law . . .

And we could spend our whole lives waiting for some thunderbolt to come
And we could spend our whole lives waiting for some justice to be done 
Unless we make our own


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2014)

The INDIVIDUAL was seen by me today. In person. He is a slimy P.O.S. that is about 10 years younger than me, but I could take him easy. Even being old and fat.
I talked with the D.A. and the "Victim's friend of the court" before he was brought in, and they assured me that he will remain in jail. No reduction in bail allowed, and the bailbonds woman will not deal with him. We have a woman Judge, Prosecutor, Victims advocate, and his new lawyer is a woman known not to be friendly to child molesters.
All in all, I feel confident that this INDIVIDUAL will face justice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2014)

....and may he burn in hell for a very long time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for that info Paul....


----------



## pbehn (Mar 21, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> The INDIVIDUAL was seen by me today. In person. He is a slimy P.O.S. that is about 10 years younger than me, but I could take him easy. Even being old and fat.
> I talked with the D.A. and the "Victim's friend of the court" before he was brought in, and they assured me that he will remain in jail. No reduction in bail allowed, and the bailbonds woman will not deal with him. We have a woman Judge, Prosecutor, Victims advocate, *and his new lawyer is a woman known not to be friendly to child molesters.*
> All in all, I feel confident that this INDIVIDUAL will face justice.



Is anybody friendly to child molesters? I feel your pain friend the pervs who twisted my daughters head left a lasting scar on us, but I left a bigger scar on them. They used the internet so did I. As a couple they are now well known pervs (yes it was a man and woman working together for their jollies)

Good Luck ML but keep your eye on the bigger picture...your grandchilds future.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 21, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

WTF is wrong with people.


----------



## Snake (Mar 22, 2014)

Good lord! What a monster! This a--hole deserves to be treated like the monster he is! If he goes to prison, make sure the other inmates know exactly what he did. Even incarcerated felons hate these perverted beasts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Unfortunately, as has been pointed out to me about a million times the LAW is NOT about JUSTICE. So some clerk forgets to cross a T or dot an I and the pervert walks.


This douchebag wouldn't "walk" far in my neck of the woods...

They might find his remains in some remote area perhaps 20, 30 years from now.

Maybe...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm all for, 'no body, no crime' and the remains, of this individual, shall not now, not ever be found....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2014)

My friend of very many years, the Sheriff of this County, has assured me that, when convicted, (and because of DNA, it is a certainty ) The INDIVIDUAL will become known to the prison population where he will be residing.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2014)

From across the yard............... "*hey, aren't you the one who...*"
wish we could see the CCT footage!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

Shouldn't last long once the word is out....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 26, 2014)

keep us posted.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 26, 2014)

BONNE TERRE, Missouri -- A man convicted of kidnapping, raping and killing a 17-year-old girl in suburban St. Louis more than twenty-five ago was executed Wednesday in Missouri, marking the state's fifth execution. 
Jeffrey Ferguson abducted Kelli Hall as she finished her shift at a gas station in St. Charles on Feb. 9, 1989. Her naked, frozen body was found 13 days later on a St. Louis County farm, and investigators determined she had been raped and strangled.
Justice?
Supporters also said Ferguson was remorseful, became deeply religious in prison, counseled inmates and helped start a prison hospice program. His attorney also said he was an alcoholic who blacked out the night of the murder. 
Feeling sorry for this poor guy yet?


----------



## Torch (Mar 26, 2014)

uh no.....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 26, 2014)

To me that illustrates what I posted earlier: The Law and Justice are not the same. This creep got 25 years of life. Ok in prision but you know as well as I prisoners have access to entertainment, decent food, drugs, even sex. For 25 years while the courts heard appeal after appeal. What did his victim and her family get in those 25 years?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 26, 2014)

mikewint said:


> BONNE TERRE, Missouri -- A man convicted of kidnapping, raping and killing a 17-year-old girl in suburban St. Louis more than twenty-five ago was executed Wednesday in Missouri, marking the state's fifth execution.
> Jeffrey Ferguson abducted Kelli Hall as she finished her shift at a gas station in St. Charles on Feb. 9, 1989. Her naked, frozen body was found 13 days later on a St. Louis County farm, and investigators determined she had been raped and strangled.
> Justice?
> Supporters also said Ferguson was remorseful, became deeply religious in prison, counseled inmates and helped start a prison hospice program. His attorney also said he was an alcoholic who blacked out the night of the murder.
> Feeling sorry for this poor guy yet?



My major problem is; If he had converted to a religion that was not generally accepted, such as,... let's say, a belief in Thor. Would he have had any consideration? 
I know that most of you out there know that Thor is just a myth, but consider this, Thor promised that he would destroy all the ice giants. 
I don't see any ice giants around here.
Therefore Thor is right.
To let some pervert out just because he espouses the same belief in an invisible friend, is, in my humble opinion, the ultimate in foolishness.
He "Found Jesus".
Nonsense. 
How do you know?
I am fully familiar with the idea that some scum can have an epiphany and change their life around, it is just that I have a problem with the vast numbers that seem to happen in prison.
It seems that they have a "Life changing event", right up until they are released. 
The INDIVIDUAL that committed this crime against my granddaughter was in prison in Florida for 4 years on a 10 year sentence. 
He was released early. As far as we can find, he "found jesus"
My anger knows no bounds.


----------



## GregP (Mar 27, 2014)

Soak a stump in gasoline, nail his nuts to it, set the stump on fire, and let HIM decide when to run.

That's an old joke from childhood, but things like that tend to have their origin in some event ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 27, 2014)

Paul, that is exactly what I mean. A Ten year sentence should mean TEN years NOT four. Personally I don't give a crepe what god or gods he/she/it discovered in prison. This pervert knows the system. He'll get prison time, most likely NOT in general population to protect him. He'll discover Jesus and be a model prisoner and be out in a few years looking for the next little girl. We had it right in the past--
Grandpappy told my pappy, back in my day, son
A man had to answer for the wicked that he done
Take all the rope in Texas
Find a tall oak tree, round up all of them bad boys
Hang them high in the street for all the people to see that
Justice is the one thing you should always find

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2014)

unfortunately that will never happen,A little Muslim justice wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 27, 2014)

Torch you are SO right in your choice of words, i.e. _unfortunately_


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> My major problem is; If he had converted to a religion that was not generally accepted, such as,... let's say, a belief in Thor. Would he have had any consideration?
> I know that most of you out there know that Thor is just a myth, but consider this, Thor promised that he would destroy all the ice giants.
> I don't see any ice giants around here.
> Therefore Thor is right.



Wait.......what the hell is wrong with believing in Thor? I guess I am the man, the myth, the legend.

Sorry, just trying to put a little levity in a very serious situation. 

Doesn't change the fact this D-bag needs to disappear!


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 28, 2014)

!*#$#$!#$
Explode would be an understatement...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
I hope the 'individual' gets what is coming to him. Those types never do last where they send them.
Disgusts me that these kinds of people are around/breathing..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 28, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Paul, that is exactly what I mean. A Ten year sentence should mean TEN years NOT four. Personally I don't give a crepe what god or gods he/she/it discovered in prison. This pervert knows the system. He'll get prison time, most likely NOT in general population to protect him. He'll discover Jesus and be a model prisoner and be out in a few years looking for the next little girl. We had it right in the past--
> Grandpappy told my pappy, back in my day, son
> A man had to answer for the wicked that he done
> Take all the rope in Texas
> ...



I am a firm believer that public executions were a good thing.
A fair trial, then hanging in the square.
Or not. Depends on a jury of his peers.
I would love to see a fair trial with DNA evidence and then a justified public execution. Might cause some others to think.
I am a Liberal on many things, but there is one thing that I have always been firm on; The death penalty prevents future crimes.
Murder and the molestation of a child should be a death penalty.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 28, 2014)

Paul, one addendum. Any Death sentence has an automatic appeal to a higher court. If that court upholds the sentence the defense has 6mo to file a LAST appeal.
NO inmate should be on Death row for more than 2 years.
SPRINGFIELD, Mo. A police search of the southwest Missouri home of a middle-school football coach accused in a 10-year-old girl's kidnapping and death found child pornography and more than a dozen guns, according to search warrants released Friday.

Officers retrieved a three-ring binder containing pornographic photos of young children at the home of Craig Michael Wood, the documents released by Springfield police say. Investigators also seized computers, cameras, 30 video recordings, handwritten journals, a spent .22 caliber shell casing and a hat believed to have been worn by fourth-grader Hailey Owens.

Wood is accused of snatching Hailey as she walked home from her best friend's house this week, just two blocks from her own home. Neighbors said they watched in horror and unsuccessfully gave chase as Hailey was pulled into a pickup truck that sped away.

Court records released earlier as well as the search warrants indicate her body was found in Wood's basement, stuffed into trash bags and plastic containers. Prosecuting Attorney Dan Patterson said Hailey was shot in the back of the head and had ligature marks on her wrists, suggesting she was tied up. A preliminary autopsy is complete but won't be released publicly because the criminal case remains open, according to the county medical examiner's office.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Murder and the molestation of a child should be a death penalty.
> Just my humble opinion.



A-FRICKE-MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 28, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Paul, one addendum. Any Death sentence has an automatic appeal to a higher court. If that court upholds the sentence the defense has 6mo to file a LAST appeal.
> NO inmate should be on Death row for more than 2 years.
> SPRINGFIELD, Mo. A police search of the southwest Missouri home of a middle-school football coach accused in a 10-year-old girl's kidnapping and death found child pornography and more than a dozen guns, according to search warrants released Friday.
> 
> ...



Give them a due process of law, then hang them in a public square. Honestly, shouldn't take more than a month or so...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Mar 29, 2014)

You need to be SURE you are correct. There have been many people whom were convicted and later found innocent. Perhaps one month isn't sufficient to be certain but, with today's technology, false convictions should be much less than in years past.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2014)

Greg, this assclown was caught red-handed...he should be beaten within an inch of his life, set on fire and hung by the neck...

all in that order...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> I am a firm believer that public executions were a good thing.
> A fair trial, then hanging in the square.
> Or not. Depends on a jury of his peers.
> I would love to see a fair trial with DNA evidence and then a justified public execution. Might cause some others to think.
> ...





vikingBerserker said:


> A-FRICKE-MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





meatloaf109 said:


> Give them a due process of law, then hang them in a public square. Honestly, shouldn't take more than a month or so...





GrauGeist said:


> Greg, this assclown was caught red-handed...he should be beaten within an inch of his life, set on fire and hung by the neck...
> 
> all in that order...



I totally agree with recent speakers......

My I suggest a favourite of mine, for a character like this, my ancestors _Blood Eagle...._
I can imagine that this, would have somewhat of an effect on _any_ bystanders watching this, make them think twice....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Greg, this assclown was caught red-handed...he should be beaten within an inch of his life, set on fire and hung by the neck...
> 
> all in that order...



He should have tripped, fallen, and broken his neck as the cops were taking him out of his house to the squad car.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't been around much lately, and for that, I apologize. 
Today saw the return of the INDIVIDUAL to court. We were told earlier that our 5 year old granddaughter would have to be on the stand.
We were less than thrilled, to say the least.
She came through with flying colors.
We, and she, spent some time with a deputy that told her that she would not have to fear the INDIVIDUAL at all, because he would be at her side always, and Gramma and Grammpa was there also.
She was a little trooper. I am SO impressed at how she answered questions, and then pointed her finger at the SCUMBAG that did it, it was all I could do, not to holler out loud! 
The SCUMBAG was informed that there are three charges, one carries a 20 year sentence, and the other two are life sentences. 
He was also informed that there would be no plea bargans, that he will stand for all three, nor would there be a reduction in bail, as he is a flight risk.
Now, the actual trial begins on May 16th. The DNA results will hang him, as well as what our girl said.
All in all, my rage is down from a 10 to a 9.99.
My thanks to all of you that pray, and have kept us in your thoughts.
Thank you all!
Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 11, 2014)

No apology needed for taking care of your granddaughter. 
Just take care of her and the rest of your family. 
Honors to your granddaughter for her bravery in court and thanks for the update.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2014)

I echo the post above, Paul. Keeping all of you , especially your granddaughter , in our thoughts.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update Paul, and good luck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the current state of play Paul, you take care man...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2014)

Look after the ones that count first Paul then pop in when you can. That little girl sounds amazing for what see had to go through. 

George


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 11, 2014)

Stay Strong Paul


----------



## Torch (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup hang in there for you and the little girl,fingers crossed the scum will get his...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2014)

No Quarter, I like this prosecutor!

My thoughts and medications are with you guys, she is lucky to have you guys with her.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2014)

Agree with the lads Paul, no need to apologise, not in any way, shape or form....stay strong pal, you and your family are in my thoughts....

A hearty well done and all that, to the wee lass, for being such a brave wee trooper!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2014)

You take all the time you need Paul. You know where we live and we are here for you. Good to know the INDIVIDUAL is most likely going away and will have to deal with prison justice.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2014)

Excellent news Paul and there is absolutely no need for apologies sir.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2014)

Echo what has been said already. Hang in there and this piece of crap will be locked away soon enough.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2014)

Paul, With the nice weather and rain plus working from time to time things have been busy and I have also not been checking. So my apologies to you. She is indeed a brave little girl to stand up and face IT. Once more in open court and hopefully IT'S attorney won't try to trip her up.
Hang in their my friend and take care of your family


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Paul.
I haven't been much online here, but now I have read up on this thread.
I agree wholeheartedly with what the rest of the guys have said here, the whole thing just gave me a burning knot kinda feeling in my stomach. Anger doesn't even begin to cover what I feel on the little girl's and the family's behalf.
And I could call that sick individual a lot of nasty things, it doesn't even begin to cover what I feel about such a _creep_.
Your family, your granddaughter and you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2014)

My thanks to you all, you guys, and gal. Words cannot explain the way I appreciate the support you have expressed!
Means the world to me.
Will keep you all up-dated.
Thanks, again.
Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul, 

I am very sorry not to have offered you my sympathy sooner on this horrible and tragic event. Your experience is the manifestation of every parent and grandparent's worst nightmare including my own for my 9 yo granddaughter who lives with her single mom. My thoughts are with you and your granddaughter. I pray that she come through this with no scars and especially an appreciation for how much her family loves and supports her. Early returns from the courtroom sound most promising for such a young person. Wow, she's demonstrated some major courage. 

Mal


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 14, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> WTF is wrong with people.



My sentiments exactly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Garyt (Apr 14, 2014)

Child molesters generally get their due when they go to jail.

And in all honesty, I can't say I have a problem with that.

Hopefully the other inmates will get your revenge for you and you won't have to take the risks yourself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

let's hope so....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sure he'll be properly taken care of in prison.


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear about you grand baby.

Long ago I was on recruiting duty in Tallahassee, FL. It was Xmas time and a molester was targeting kids going in bathrooms at the malls.
One of the AF recruiters had made “Dog Tags” for his kids, the message ID’d the NCO then gave all his qualifications - VN Vet, Expert with a range of weapons, Various Special Training Courses, the weapons he owned - and that he could call upon various Spec. Ops. People to assist him.

He ended the message stating that anyone who molested his kids would be found and die in the most painful way possible - no matter the consequences to himself.
I can’t say the Tags kept his kids safe but none of them were bothered and we all thought it was a great idea.

Death is too good for these ass holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 2, 2014)

May 16 is the court date for the sentencing of the INDIVIDUAL. 
Can't say much more.
We are waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

We stand behind you Paul...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)

All the way mate!

Thoughts and all are with you and your family....


----------



## Garyt (May 7, 2014)

You know, I have no idea why we have to try to be so humane to Rapists/Murderers.

There was a Dennis McGuire, who raped and then slashed the throat of a girl. He then buried her while still alive.

While being put to death, he had to "suffer" for 24 minutes before dying, and died of a heart attack apparently before the injection. Of course, he was given sedatives prior to the lethal portion of the injection, so he was at least sedated while he died.

Now we have many people and groups protesting the "humanity" of his killing, even an internet site that lists him as being "murdered" by the stat of Ohio.

Not that I would want to intentionally inflict undue pain on someone like this - but to be up in arms about it defies logic to me.

I'm sure McGuire's victim felt being raped, having her throat slashed and then being buried alive was inhumane.

Sorry to digress, Paul, your situation just reminded me of this incident.


----------



## Donivanp (May 7, 2014)

This is the worst kind of crime I can think of. I agree wit the death penalty without question on child molestation cases, Hell I feel the same way about rape. We don't use it enough as it is only for Capital Murder and as pointed out take far to long to carry out a sentence. Life with out parole they tell me it cost less to keep someone locked up the rest of his life then a death sentence. Lock all the perverts up in and open cell and leave then to themselves.


----------



## mikewint (May 8, 2014)

While I do not disagree with either of you I also can refer back to Olde England and what was termed the "Bloody Code", which included some 220 crimes punishable by death, such as "being in the company of Gypsies for one month", "strong evidence of malice in a child aged 7–14 years of age" and "using a disguise whilst committing a crime". The Black Act of 1723, created an additional 50 capital offences for various acts of theft and poaching from wealthy landed estates.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

Yea, well thanks for spending the time to Google that Mike.

-------------------------------

I'm looking forward to the 16th and this scumbag gets what he deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> May 16 is the court date for the sentencing of the INDIVIDUAL.
> Can't say much more.
> We are waiting.



As I thought the trial would begin on the 16th, does this mean he has plead guilty? 
Does the convition come with a bulseye tatooed on his posterior? With a brown center?
We wait with anticipation!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2014)

Just remember we are all behind you. Hopefully the scumbag gets what he deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been commenting on this thread - like Maria said, it leaves a hard knot in my stomache. I'm amazed at the court saying there is no plea bargain. Wow, that should be mandatory across the USA. Hope all goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (May 11, 2014)

My heart and mind are it two places on this. I've seen way too many perverts/repeat criminals/ killers walk essentially free. Just had a truck driver fall asleep after driving 15hr hours straight, in violation of all Federal rules/Laws, and plow (never even tried to brake) into a bus killing 4 people: involuntary manslaughter - four years - good behavior out in two. On the other hand, Olde England's draconian 270 capital crimes and public executions did nothing to deter crime while modern "death" sentences via lethal injection after 25 years on "Death Row" are almost meaningless.
So legal talk is cheap let's see what the 16th brings in reality, and whatever sentence is imposed, what does it mean in real time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2014)

With you all the way Paul.


----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2014)

Has the setance been handed down??????


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2014)

The INDIVIDUAL asked for a trial by jury at the last moment. This threw a monkey wrench in, as those of you who follow American judicial traditions, will understand.
This delays the proceedings by at least another week, if not more.
By the way, the INDIVIDUAL'S name is Charles Wilson Atkinson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2014)

The A-Hole is trying to delay the enevitable.

Eventually, that effin' douchebag will run out of little tricks and have to face the music.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2014)

My guess is that he is going to drag it out, then try for a plea at the last minute.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2014)

See you could now post his name. I guess we could send him love letters?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2014)

SOB....


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2014)

He is now a matter of public record is why he can be named. That in itself is a plus, if one has to look for a positive.

Keep us posted, or is there a local newspaper in the area that will, or has been publishing something on the bugger?
Keep in mind Paul, matey, you have a wailing wall if need be.

Just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2014)

Did a google search of his name and 'Franklin' and the SOB pops up all over the place. Hope he gets a cellmate that makes the rest of his life a living hell.


----------



## pbehn (May 24, 2014)

Careful not to prejudice a fair trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (May 25, 2014)

There was a very famous case (not of child abuse;  Richard Crafts murdered his wife and fed her through a wood chipper) which was heavily covered in the state's media. They had a bit of trouble finding a jury (actually, they had to do it twice. The first time, a juror walked out of the courtroom, causing a mis-trial). 

They can find a jury.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 27, 2014)

FLYBOYJ said:


> See you could now post his name. I guess we could send him love letters?


Please do. The more the merrier.


----------



## mikewint (May 28, 2014)

Unfortunately the "gears of Justice" don't always work. Personally I've yet to find a law the works FOR me. With all my heart I hope this is not the case here. I think he made a bad choice. Unless he can get a fellow pedophile on the jury any parent will hang him by the cojones (now there's a picture). Unfortunately she will have to testify once again in open court


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2014)

_I've heard from Paul and he's asked I forward an exerpt from our conversation.... I've taken the liberty of editing, so here's what is happening.

I think we can Forgive him for his absence in a time like this.

Bill_

"The jerk has gone for a trial by jury, which clogs up the system a bit. He is buying himself a few more days away from the big house. My guess is that he will try to prolong the trial and then try for a plea bargain. He knows the hell that awaits child molesters. So there is a kind of satisfaction there.

There is no chance that he will get away with it. We have DNA on our side, (you figure That one out), so any kind of side stepping by his lawyer will be mute. 

Those close have also told us that any attempt to switch judges (to possibly find one sympathetic to the jerk) will be met with a solid wall of child abuse hating judges.

I am not doing anything to distract me from this issue, (I.E.) I have no time for modelling right now, I have let this issue take over. This is why I have kept away from the forum, all this is just too much for me right now."

Paul


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2014)

Next time you hear from Paul, let him know we're in his corner


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2014)

Like Mike, I don't believe in either the police or the justice system itself, but I do hope justice is done here. 
Bill,please let Paul know we understand, and hope this will be resolved soon and that he will be able to move on from it when it is.(sounds like stupid words I know, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Agree... He's not alone, we're all here, with him, for him and his family, the forum is the least important thing at this moment, we'll be here when he comes back, in his own time of course!
Shame that we all can't be there in person!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Bill, I'm sure Paul knows he has many worldwide brothers in his corner...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2014)

My thoughts are with you Paul and once justice is served, the real justice can begin.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Next time you hear from Paul, let him know we're in his corner



I think it is safe to say we all are.

Look forward to seeing you back when its all said and done Paul.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2014)

I am with all here. Keep your head up Paul. We are with you sir.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2014)

He will drop in and read, just tough to respond.
He knows he has support from all of us when he needs it.
I will pass it along again.

He's a good man.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2014)

My thoughts are certainly with them and Bill I could not agree with you more, Paul is a good man.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 4, 2014)

I've not been in here much myself of late Paul, but I've been keeping tabs on events and I'm with you all the way.

Thanks also Bill for the update.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 5, 2014)

My thanks, Bill, for editing and reposting. (as per my request) My original message was over the top to be sure.
Many thanks to all of you for your support! 
I have visited other posts and have tried to be like my same old self.
I have tried to set up a division in my own mind...
Hope you all understand.
I trust Bill will continue to filter my stupid statements of "murderous intent" (note the paraphrasing), in the future.
Again, my heartfelt thanks to Bill, and all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2014)

It's never a problem mate!
Not ever.


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2014)

Glad to see ya round Paul, and full credit to you for handling the situation as you are.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

A4K said:


> Glad to see ya round Paul, and full credit to you for handling the situation as you are.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mikewint (Jun 5, 2014)

Paul, IMHO considering the situation you have been the definition of cool. calm, and collected. My hat is off to you for your restraint.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Paul, IMHO considering the situation you have been the definition of cool. calm, and collected. My hat is off to you for your restraint.



Thank you, I try to be calm on the forum. 
If you want to see how I have really reacted, ask Bill in a P.M.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh no............... I ain't tellin! Bowing in your general direction...... dittoing the above.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

I think we could come up with a pretty accurate description of your launch in to orbit Paul, I know I would have...


----------



## mikewint (Jun 14, 2014)

Yup, you should have seen me with the Westbrough church cretins


----------

